

Show HN: KinoHunt – a movie price tracking iOS app - ianlin

Hi,
We are a team of developers passionate about movies trying to solve a problem: 
* Watches a lot of movies at home, but find fewer and fewer good new movies on Netflix 
* Redbox is the most economic alternative, but still not as convenient as downloading the movie from iTunes and Amazon. However, iTunes and Amazon are relatively more expensive. 
* iTunes and Amazon movie frequently change prices, but there&#x27;s no easy way to track them<p>Hence we created KinoHunt (www.kinohunt.com), an iOS app (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;kinohunt-price-tracker-to&#x2F;id837941930?ls=1&amp;mt=8)<p>With KinoHunt, you can &quot;hunt&quot; for movies you want to watch and create a smart watchlist. We track the prices of these movies in your watchlist and inform you whenever the prices drop on iTunes or Amazon.<p>You can also set a price filter and check out what good movies are available given your budget.<p>Would love to see if this is something others would use, also any feedback on the UI is appreciated.<p>Thanks for your time!
======
dang
Posts that don't point to a URL are penalized. You'll have better luck with
your Show HN if you make it point to your product website. You can post the
above text as a comment in the new thread.

